
The 7 deadly sins of mobile app design - jpadilla_
http://venturebeat.com/2012/05/31/the-7-deadly-sins-of-mobile-app-design/
======
pedalpete
Can somebody explain the 'background image' bonus comment? I'm not a mobile
developer.

